# Re:Ivf & Aspirin



## Lilly

hello everyone 
im started ivf and my doctor told me to start asprin after ec is this the right time to take it please someone give me some advice as i start injections on wed 21st and if this is not right i will then talk to my doctor again thanks


----------



## Anthony Reid

Hi Lilly,

Every clinic is different, and some will not discuss the use of asprin as its still under trial in many clinics.

I believe that women with multiple miscarriages are recommended babyasprin (75mg). There are also many other reasons that it is taken. 

Usually the girls here do take it after EC 

Your GP understands why he wants you on asprin, and I would suggest that you should do as he says - as he understands your situation.

Good luck 

Tony.
x


----------



## Lilly

dear tony 
thanks so much for answering my post i am alot happier know and will take it after ec and hopfully this is the lucky cycle for me its my fourth try and please god it works thanks for your well wishes 
love lilly


----------



## Steve1

Which journal was the research in?


----------



## Anthony Reid

Hi Steve,

Sorry Ive just noticed this post.

I am not sure where that info in the first post came from - and I am tempted to remove it from the site. Unless of course I can find the source that it came from.

Tony,


----------



## Anthony Reid

Just found an article by the BBC - I think it was taken from that 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/329464.stm


----------



## Steve1

Yes, the article says (if I may indulge):

The study by doctors in Argentina is published in Fertility and Sterility - the journal of the American Society of Reproductive Medicine. 

It compared two groups of 149 women. One group took a daily dose of 100mg of aspirin at the same time as IVF drugs to stimulate the ovaries, the other group just took the IVF drugs. 

Forty-five per cent of the women who took aspirin became pregnant, compared with 28% of the control group. 

On average, almost twice as many eggs were retrieved from the women who took aspirin than those who did not. 

The researchers, led by Dr Ester Polak de Fried of the CER Medical Institute in Buenos Aires, said: "Low-dose aspirin treatment significantly improves ovarian response, uterine and ovarian blood flow velocity, implantation rate and pregnancy rate in patients undergoing IVF." 

They concluded: "Aspirin seems to be a useful, effective and safe treatment in patients who undergo assisted reproductive technologies." 

Divided opinion 

But Peter Wardle, honorary secretary of the British Fertility Society, said the study was too small to be conclusive and other larger studies had suggested no big difference in fertility rates. 

"Opinion is fairly divided. Small studies suggest there is a difference while larger studies suggest there isn't. 

"If there were a consistent pattern, every IVF unit would use it." 

He added that some infertile women might benefit from low doses of aspirin. 

regards

Steve


----------



## Janem33

Hi all,
this post just caught my eye. I have just done IVF#3, it failled but i was given aspirin 75mg each day after egg collection and then starting from et i was also given Clexane(heparin)injection. Has anybody else been given this??

I am going to RE for follow up tomorrow and am going to ask about this so if i get any useful info i will post again here.
Good luck to all us ladies
Jane


----------



## Sooty

Hi,
I would like to try 75mg aspirin for my next IVF, hopefully mid October. When is the best time to stop take the aspirin, or is it ok to use it throughout the IVF cycle?
Thank you
Deb


----------



## cindyp

Hi Ladies

Just seen this post. My clinic recommended that I took baby aspirin and folic acid all through my IVF cycle as it apparently stimulates blood flow. I only stopped taking it when I got a +ve result.

Cindy


----------



## andreaGe

Hi Deb,
this question has been discussed on the site many times before. The advice normally given is you shouldn't take aspirin without consent of your doctor. All clinics seem to have different views on this. Though it is not clinically proven to be beneficial to any other than a very small number of women diagnosed with a blood clotting disorder. Taking aspirin could be potentially harmful. It certainly increases the bleeding a lot when the cycle failes. Arpirin is a very potent drug and I feel too many women take it a bit too lightly. I hope you are not offended by me writing this. I have been asking myself the same questions and this is just my side of it. Hopefully you will find your own answers. 
Good luck for your next try
Andrea


----------



## Sooty

Hi Andrea,
No I am not offended. Thanks for your response.

Take care
Deb


----------



## bubblyshell

Hi Everyone

Just to say I did take Baby Aspirin 75mg through my cycle of ICSI but only because my clinic advised me to. I wouldn't take it if I have not been advised to. I started taking it from the start of treatment because apparently it helps blood flow. When I got pregnant I carried on with it for 2 weeks but then the clinic said to me to stop but they said that was because I was bleeding. I am now 23wks 6d pg
Love
Shell.
xx


----------



## Sooty

Hi Shell,
Congratulations on your pregnancy 

Deb xxx


----------



## zippy

hi my names zippy!! and i do my test tomorrow after my 2ww i am 27 years old and have just undergone ivf treatment with a 27 year old donor who has 3 children. i have done a test today which was negative and i feel like my world has caved in. The dr's at barts have said that i need to do my proper one early tomorrow morning as there still is chance....does anyone have any similar stories please!!!


----------



## HollieHotLips

Hi

I can't help you with your question but maybe you could answer mine, what does ec stand for and why has your docter told you to start taking aspirin, what does it do?

Hollie


----------



## luise

Hi Hollie,

I'm guessing that EC stands for egg collection. Could someone in the know add it to the webby acronyms (on the Infertility Jargon page) please?

Thanks
Luise
p.s. I'm about to start IVF after 2 failed IUIs. First Buserelin jab tonight.


----------



## Sonia

My clinic has not even mentioned taking asprin. This is my first cycle, should I take it anyway?


----------



## nancy

Hi everyone,

I'm just injecting at the moment, on my fourth attempt at IVF and I was told to start taking aspirin when I started my injections. I've had two positives on IVF but miscarriaged each time so hopefully aspirin will help me this time.

Nancy


----------



## jolly

Janem33 said:


> Hi all,
> this post just caught my eye. I have just done IVF#3, it failled but i was given aspirin 75mg each day after egg collection and then starting from et i was also given Clexane(heparin)injection. Has anybody else been given this??
> 
> I am going to RE for follow up tomorrow and am going to ask about this so if i get any useful info i will post again here.
> Good luck to all us ladies
> Jane


Hi iam new to the board and i have had 3 failed cycles of ivf,i have been told to take asprin and after embryo transfer to take clexane injections. I sometimes get confused with all this jargan but i am willing to try everything.


----------



## lsaunders

Hi everyone,

Mini-aspirin (75 mg per day) is recommended by some clinics as it is thought to improve blood supply to the uterus. At this dose, it is unlikely to do any harm unless you have had any bleeding. It is also useful because it helps to prevent blood-clots in the legs, which can be an issue for older women. Best to Ok it with your clinic first though.

Hope this is helpful.

Liz


----------



## ready4Family

Hi there,
We're just starting our first IVF cycle. Yesterday I was prescribed Lupron (and ovary stimmulating injections don't begin until a week or so). My dr also prescribed me baby aspirin at this time. Is this earlier than most people? Most of you seem to take it after ec. How come the big difference in timing?


----------



## Jan B

Hi 
I had a m/c in May following an frozen egg replacement, i was 11 weeks pg. O n my followup appointment my doc told me on my next egg replacement to start taking baby asprin too jus in case the m/c was to do with my blood clotting in any way..


----------



## Bena

Hello - Another opinion I'm afraid- I have just had ET and was told to take aspirin from now onwards and if I am pregnant, to continue with aspirin for ?10 weeks I think - need to check on that figure but the clinic certainly wanted me to continue after the pregnancy test.  My consultant (who doesn't work at the clinic) does not recommend aspirin at all, but my view (and the clinics) is that unless you have a specific reason not to take aspirin (ie you have an ulcer) then it can't do any harm!


----------



## sands

Hi girls
Ginko Biloba (natural herbal drops) does similar to aspirin as it improves blood flow.  I took it last month and for first time in years my cycle was exactly 28 days.  Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.  Not sure if it is safe during pregnancy or as replacement for aspirin during treatment.  Why not get some info and ask your doctor.  I'll certainly be taking it until our treatment next year and will ask doctor if I can keep taking it.

PS This info is not a medical opinion and the advise should not be taken as such.  It's just a suggestion!


----------



## Just Jess

This is a confusing subject!! 

Just another opinion to confuse you all, but in my case, my clinic has always told ME to AVOID asprin and ibuprofen at all costs, as it thins the blood which can prevent clotting and therefore possibly prevent implantation.

However, I would check with your clinic, as they know your p/g history perhaps more intimately than your GP. However, if nobody has mentioned it, I would double-check with the clinic, though it is unlikely that you will need it.

Good luck


----------



## Nicola K

Hi, I'm on my 3rd IVF and on my 2nd one I had baby aspirin, this time, my Cons. has told me I'll be on it again along with heparin once I've had EC. I presume this is normal? Then again everyone patient is different, I had a scan and was told my blood flow to the womb was very thick, hence giving me the aspirin previously.


----------



## Lisa

Hey there.
My DR told me to start taking asprin before I even was D/R, anywa I have been taking 75mg of Asprin since September I had my ET yesterday and my Dr told me to carry on Takin the asprin and if I get a BFP he recommends I take it until I am over 14 weeks.

I spose every consultant is different.


----------



## catsnewb

my clinic told me to try aspirin as it helps to prevent clotting and helps blood flow. so i took aspirin on my last IVF 4yrs ago startind from first day of d/r. Although i never got a BFP i did manage to get 7 embryos to freeze which is the first time this has happened, of coarse i'm not sure if there is any link but it does seem odd that the only time i get embryos to freeze is when i've used aspirin. I've now just had my first FET and i am taking aspirin again. i have had a natural cycle and started taking aspirin on day 6 when my period finished.

Lisa x


----------



## thinkpositive

hello everybody,
I have searched about that issue and I found 9 scientific articles in the journal "Fertility and Sterility" about aspirin and ivf..the most of research was from Japan, Netherlands, Sweden and other places...
All the articles say that women with high insulin levels in their blood had alot of miscarriages.. because high insulin affects progesterone levels..also high insulin leads to production of Plasminogen Activator Inhibitor-(PAI) and that leads to high blood coagulation which affects the placenta!!!! (thats the reason in some women they give heparin cause it prevents blood coagulation..)
all the 9 articles in their conclusions report good pregnancy rates in women taking aspirin.

1. Prednisone and Aspirin in women with autoantibodies and unexplained recurrent fetal loss.New England Journal of Medicine 1997;vol337:148-153 

2. Heparin/aspirin therapy for implantation failure in IVF cycles • CORRESPONDENCE
Fertility and Sterility, Volume 81, Issue 5, May 2004, Page 1431 

3. Prednisolone plus low-dose aspirin improves the implantation rate in women with autoimmune conditions who are undergoing in vitro fertilization • ARTICLE
Fertility and Sterility, Volume 70, Issue 6, December 1998, Pages 1044-1048


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi all - how bizarre with all the varying opinions from our physicians!  I was told to take Mini-aspirin (75 mg per day) when I started menopur - again I think this is because of my age (43) - and perhaps more chance of clotting. Am due to have EC on Weds, and am told I have 3 'good sized' follies to collect!

Mizz Gizz. x


----------



## ready4Family

mizz-gizz, best of luck to you.  I consider IVF a miracle and such an amazing thing.  I ended up taking baby aspirin until I reached 3 months.  I'm now 29 weeks and my little one is doing great.  May your dreams come true too!


----------



## Dydie

Hi everyone
I have only just read this post as I was intrigued what asprin had to do with IVF, I have not heard of this before but have another view/query

Years ago I was on Ibuprofen for quite a long period due to an injury and this caused me to have severe acid reflux and my GP was concerned about the drugs causing ulcers and I stopped taking it.

I have since been told to stay well away from anything containing ibuprofen, but I also can't take paracetamol as they cause me to have re-bound headaches, when I asked about weather or not I could take asprin I was told that Asprin has the same effect as ibuprofen and that I should NOT take it due to the fact that it too can cause ulcers.

I would obviously like to give myself the best chances of success with IVF, and would of course first ask my GP but has anyone else had this sort of advice and do you know if taking the smaller doses of baby asprin would still have a chance of causing ulcers. 

I am confused..sorry   
Dydie


----------



## Pilchardcat

Dydie

I'm not sure but I think "baby asprin" is the smallest does you can take, 75mg tablet, but please check with Boot's or your Chemist.

Good luck
Amanda x


----------



## susy

Hi Dydie

I am a Pharmacist so cannot help but give advice.

Aspirin can cause ulcers like ibuprofen and other anti-inflammatories.
However you probably took a full dose of ibuprofen for a long period of time.
Low dose aspirin can possibly be a risk, but you could reduce that by making sure you take it after a good meal. You could also ask for enteric coated aspirin (e/c) which have a coating that is only released in an alkaline environment, that is later in the bowel, the stomach is of course acid. However ulcers can even be caused by these as it is still in the blood stream, will not go into more detail but just to say, risk less with e\c.

I am not sure whether to take aspirin myself. There is actually no scientific evidence to say it works unless the patient has a known blood clotting disorder which is rare.
My Consultant quoted this as well and Liverpool do not prescribe it.
Also aspirin can cause Reyes syndrome in children-age limit is now 16 for use.
Having said that there is no evidence of harm with a 75mg dose.
An analgesic dose is 300-900mg four times a day so you can see it is alot less.

Sorry to waffle on but hope it helps.

I may actually take it myself next time, I think IF makes you want to try anything that may help!

Susy.


----------



## Alba20

Hi,

I am about to undergo E/C on monday and at my last visit the Dr told me to take 75mg of aspirin from the day after E/T until I reached 12 weeks.

The reason she gave was I have had three miscarriages in the past, but with no explanation as to why and she said there is evidence that this may help.

So on the advice of my Dr and bearing in mind we are spending a small fortune on IVF/ICSI I am willing to give anything a try.

I managed to buy 75mg aspirin, called baby aspirin, from the pharmacy counter in boots, it's not normally on the shelves.

Good luck to everyone

Alba 
-x-


----------



## ready4Family

Good luck Alba.  I took baby aspirin during IVF treatments and am now 37 weeks pregnant.  My doctor said that it helps prevent miscarraige so let's hope that it will help you in this case.  

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## claudiaderi

Can I make a suggestion.  I've been taking Evening Primrose for 5 years cos I had really painful periods. It is recommended for that purpose and it supposed to do something to the blood flow -it seems to work in the same way as asprin but it's natural. I know that it has been a goddend to me and I recently asked at the clinic if it was okay for me to carry on taking ( I'm starting stims on Monday) He shrugged his shoulders as he, as many others in his profession, haven't a clue about herbal remedies or alternatives.  i told him it thins the blood and he said oh well thats good then!  
So from what he said it seems that thinned blood is okay for implantation. Maybe the lining should be smooth to aid implantation and not  clumpy or clotty. I will ask next time about asprin but I doubt that I wold need to take both that and Eve. Prim.
Claudia


----------



## madison

Hi all, 

I went for my first scan today since atking the stims(5 days) and I do have three folicles on each side but they are way too small. They have increased my menopur from 375 to 450 and after reading all these notes and the artical im off to the chemist in the morning to buy baby aspirin as far as I can tell it can do me no harm but may help ,

Good luck to me & everyone else.
  
Katy. xxx


----------



## TigersEye

Hi there

My consultant suggested taking the aspirin for the reasons mentioned on these posts - but he recommended the dispersal 75mg - so you mix it with water. He went into a very medical explanation of it all - but basically he said that the minute dose of aspirin helps with the thinning of the blood whereas the normal adult dose has a completely different effect on the body. Because I can't remember the terms he used, this probably isn't very helpful, but he was emphatic that they achieved totally different results. 

M


----------



## blondiflops

Can i ask how it would work if you were using an egg donor, who would take the Aspirin the donor or the recipeint ?And would it be as affective ?


----------



## Reb

Hi Blondiflops

I think the theory is that it can help with the lining of the womb so I guess the recipient would take it.  However, I think some doctors suggest it as it is thought it can help nourish your ovaries during stimms as well.

Becca
x


----------



## ladyblue

Hi,

I've only just joined and read this post.
I thought I'd mention that I have been using egg donation, and my Dr advised the use of 1 child aspirin daily as soon as I started on the estradiol patches.
When I asked if it would affect the thickening of the endometrium, he replied, "yes, it will improve it!" 
Apparantly it will improve the blood circulation.
Hope this helps!


----------



## blondiflops

Thanks for the replys  

xx


----------



## Pheya

I was not advised in the past to take asprin and achieved a pregnancy. I have just tried I.V.F.again with advise to taking asprin and negative result. So. If you find out more please let me know. Do we or don`t we?  Can any one else advise?


----------



## Banana Girl

Foresight Preconception (www.foresight-preconception.org.uk) advise that you do not take aspirin, they feel it thins the blood too much and can cause excessive bleeding during birth.
But I have friends who were told to take it by the hospital, and are absolutely healthy, so who knows for sure.
All I know is Foresight have been researching it for 30 years and have nothing but the babies interests at heart (no links to drug companies , unlike the govt and the health service) I also personally feel they are miracle workers!
BG xxx


----------



## pje

Hi - thought I would add my experience into the mix - for what it's worth.

I got BFP with my first ICSI but miscarried at 5/6 weeks.  I had been on aspirin and heparin as prescribed by the Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic at St Mary's Paddington as I had tested equivical for APA.  

My IVF clinic suggested that during my second tx that I take aspirin and heparin at the time of ET.  When I discussed this, just this week with Prof. Lesley Regan (miscarriage specialist) she wasn't in favour - though ultimately it is my decision.  She said there had been additional research and data recently which suggested taking aspirin during IVF tx may not help with the implantation.

I think I'll be waiting the 2 weeks before starting any aspirin.  

It does thin the blood but if you take Vit E this does the same thing (but not both at the same time).

Maz


----------



## Rainy Day

I saw my consultant today following a failed cycle and what was very interesting is that in common with the advice Maz was given by Professor Lesley Regan, I was also told of a reputable recent (Scandinavian) study that suggested that aspirin taken during the treatment cycle had a negative effect on implantation rates.  My protocol has been changed such that instead of taking aspirin throughout my treatment I should now only take aspirin 7 days after EC in a treatment cycle and 7 days after an LH surge when ttc naturally.  I have only ever been instructed to take heparin following a positive pregnancy test.

I would be very interested to hear if others are having their treatment modified by this new research and would also be interested to hear when you are being advised to commence heparin.

Regards


----------



## suzyj

Hello,

My acupuncturist has suggested I take aspirin.

I am concerned about the ingredients in 75mg doses of aspirin available in high street chemists.  The list is as long as my arm and for dispersible aspirin containts artificial sweeteners (saccharin I think) and sodium lauyl sulphate (SLS).  My nutritionist did some research into SLS and found research proving it to be carciniogenic, artificial sweeteners are dodgy too according to nutritionists.  

300mg doses of aspirin don't seem to have lengthy ingredients lists. I've tried cutting them up into 4 but end up with little bits everywhere!!  

Has anyone found 75mg aspirin without all the horrid added ingredients?

hope someone can help
thanks you!
Suzy
x


----------



## Sam2995

I think there has been quite a backlash against aspirin in recent months - I couldn't cite the article (it was posted on another board) but an IVF study showed that although the pregnancy rate was higher among baby aspirin taking women, the actual on-going pregnancy rate was lower.  So this study showed you were better off without aspirin.  

But that was just one study.  It is all so confusing.  I honestly think that aspirin can be advantageous for some of us but not all.

Sam


----------



## Betty M

Does anyone have a link to this research on aspirin?  The only Scandinavian study I could find was 2003 and was dismissed by the person who was referring to it in the article I found. I was told to start aspirin after ET (by my obstetrician who is an expert in high risk pregnancies particularly for women like me with SLE) and am worried now that I am ruining my chances. I've been trying to get hold of his secretary but no joy yet.
Thanks
Betty


----------



## silver6

I can only second what Maz said. I have Factor V Leiden - a genetic clotting condition - and would have to take aspirin and Clexane most of the way through pg (and clexane for some time after too). However, I was told by the same consultant as Maz that I shouldn't take aspirin till I get a BFP because there is some research that suggests taking it around conception can cause implantation failure/early mc. Before I heard this, I had taken it while ttc naturally because I had 2 mcs - then had a 3rd while on the aspirin, but that pg barely got off the ground. I also took it through IVF and, while I think the embies started to implant, I got a BFN - and now I'm left wondering whether the implantation failed because of the aspirin. When I do IVF again I will NOT be taking aspirin, unless and until I get that BFP! Prof Regan really does know what she's talking about and on top of that, one of the IVF consultants I've spoken to also said that recent research suggested that not only did it not help in IVF, but that there is some evidence to suggest that success rates are lower for those on aspirin. This is just my experience and what I've been told, everyone has to make they're own decision, but having done it myself and failed, I'd be very wary of self-prescribing.
Silver


----------



## Kate120273

some reports say that using baby aspirin daily helps keep placental blood vessels open and also helps block clumping of blood platelets and this can aid implanation. Also it has been suggested that having heparin injections can also help. 

I think that there is also a blood test you can have done to chekc the antibodies in your blood to see whether this type of treatment is relevant for you. I understand that if you have a type of blood with lupus anticoagulent then this can be one of the reasons for recurrent miscarriage. 

There's quite a lot about this and lots of stats etc on the internet if you have the time to search.


----------



## angel wings

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know if you have asthma is there something else that you can take instead of aspirin? I have very mild asthma and rarely need to use my inhalers so thought I would be ok to use aspirin but last night had chest pains and tightning of the chest and have decided not to continue with the aspirin.

Any advice please. Thanks.

Angel wings
xxx


----------



## KellyWhitt

Hi all,

Can some one give me some advise on this.  I start D/R this Friday and have just read about aspirin.  I have PCOS and this is my first go at IVF, can't afford another go so really hoping for some first time luck.

I would like to know if it's safe for me to take the Aspirin while I'm d/r or should i wait for the FSH drug or wait until ec?

Kelly xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Kelly

You should only take baby aspirin if specifically prescribed by your consultant/clinic...you should never self medicate as it may do more harm than good of you don't need it.

It is usually prescribed to women who have had recurrent miscarriages due to blood clotting disorders or for women who have significantly and regularly thin womb linings...I am prescribed because of 2 early mc's and a failed ivf due to autoimmune blood clotting disorders.

I would advise you speak with your consultant before you self medicate baby aspirin.

Take care & good luck
Natasha


----------



## KellyWhitt

Thanks for advice Natasha much appreciated x


----------



## flumpity

hello, i'm at Guys Hospital in london and their advice was to take it if you want to because it definitely wouldn't cause any harm, but they didn't know whether it would be beneficial or not. I think there seems to be a lot of difference in medical opinion around this one! the consultant said that there have been some studies which show it helps with implantation in some women, and some studies that say it makes no difference, but she was convinced that it wouldn't cause harm therefore on balance recommended I take it. 

I didn't take it last time on a fresh cycle - BFN. Did take it this time on FET - BFP. not particularly scientific I know but it worked for me!

best of luck whatever you decide
Fx


----------



## Nikki123

Its all very confusing.  I took during my first IVF and got a BFP.  I am stimming on my second cycle (day 7) and my endo lining is a bit too thin so I am starting asprin today to see if it improves blood flow.  

Fingers crossed

Nikki


----------



## Flaming Nora

HI, just to add my two penneth. We are due to start IVF in the New Year,  but until then my consultant told me to take baby aspirin in the second half of my cycles as my uterine blood flow was slightly low and it can help improve it. I have also read that it can improve ovarian blood flow.  Interesting, she said if I was to get pregnant (which of course I haven't  ) then I was to continue to take the aspirin throughout the pregnancy.  So she obviously thinks it does something.  Whether or not it is part of their IVF protocol I do not know yet.

Nora


----------



## drownedgirl

This article has links to much of the research

http://www.jexpclinassistreprod.com/content/2/1/8

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I went to a appt today and the consultant said to take aspirin prophylactically anyway 75 mgs start today as will do no harm
L


----------



## Emilia

Hi, just read this post. At my clinic I was told to start baby aspirin from the minute I started down regging. I actually forgot I was told this and started when I started stimming. I got 15 eggs, 11 fertilised - all grade 1 embryos of which 6 became blastocysts - I had two transferred on Wednesday and froze 4.


----------



## Emmauk2003

After 4 IVF BFNs I changed clinics for a second opinion.  I was advised to take baby aspirin and heparin from ET onwards and am now 30 weeks pg.  I am still on aspirin and finished taking heparin a few weeks ago.  I originally went on heparin/aspirin as most women do at this particular clinic, in their view it helps implantation rates due to improved blood flow.  Considering this clinic has the highest success rates in the country maybe there is a link but perhaps time + more research will tell, there are certainly strong opinions on the subject.  I was kept on heparin as my platelets were a little high but my OB was happy for me to come off when I did.  I am not saying this was why I got a BFP (there was another reason picked up by this clinic that is more likely to have helped) but it certainly hasnt done me any harm.


----------



## (-:GillH++(-:

Lilly said:


> hello everyone
> im started ivf and my doctor told me to start asprin after ec is this the right time to take it please someone give me some advice as i start injections on wed 21st and if this is not right i will then talk to my doctor again thanks


I take baby aspirin every day. It helps increase the blood flow to your womb which plays a major part in embryo embedding and baby growing. 
Good luck 
gillian


----------



## Sally40

Hi everyone
I am just about to start IVF and think from previous blood tests that may have some clotting problems so awaiting consultant views on when to take aspirin. My question is can u take aspirin and fish oils, as i believe from nutritionist friend that they both thin blood. So jst be aware as I was taking both for just general health but noticed when I had a minor cut that it bled quite a lot. Hope this helps
xxx


----------



## Nicki W

Hi Sally
It will be the aspirin that makes your cut bleed not the fish oils -it makes your platelets less sticky so your blood doesn't clot as well.  The effect will last as long as the platelet lifespan which is about a week.  Fish oils shouldn't interact.
As everyone else says, don't take aspirin unless you have discussed with your consultant first.
Good Luck


----------



## MissTC

I got an aspirin related question!

My clinic has only just started recommending baby aspirin.  We are due to have ET on Thursday (donor egg IVF), and I was advised by clinic to start taking baby aspirin now.  However, I spoke to my GP today who says he can't see how it would help!

I am willing to do anything and everything to make this work BUT I worry I may have an allergic reaction to aspirin?  I usually take nurofen for headaches/toothaches that type of pain?

As 75mg is such a low dose, what's the worst that can happen to me?

Love
Tracy


----------



## Sally40

Dear All
Thanks for the all the info. I am due to start my programme next month and have also been advised to take aspirin due to anti phospholipid reading. Will let u know the out come.

S x


----------



## drownedgirl

Two articles that may be of interest  

" 
Aspirin and Infertility 

Recently, it has been discovered that aspirin seems to help women experiencing certain types of infertility. In particular, it appears to increase the chances of pregnancy in women who have experienced recurrent spontaneous abortions, or miscarriages. 

Antiphospholipid Antibodies and Aspirin 
Some women who experience recurrent sponataneous abortions have extremely high levels of antiphospholipid antibodies. These antiphospholipid antibodies can cause your blood to become much thicker than usual, as they cause blood platelets to stick together. This can dramatically increase your risk for developing problematic, or even fatal, blood clots. Many women with increased antiphospholipid antibodies tend to experience multiple miscarriages because blood clots can develop around the placenta, depriving the baby of vital oxygen and nutrients. 

How Does Aspirin Help? 
Aspirin appears to help thin out the blood in women who are experiencing these problematic blood clots. When given in low doses, aspirin makes your blood platelets less sticky, allowing blood to travel more easily through the placenta to your baby. Asprin is typically given along with Heparin, an anticoagulant medication. 

Aspirin Studies 
Recently, a number of different studies have been performed on the use of aspirin to increase fertility. Women who had experienced multiple miscarriages and who were undergoing IVF treatment were given low doses of aspirin daily. Subsequent pregnancy rates were then compared to pregnancy rates produced by women who received no aspirin therapy. Surpisingly, more than 45% of those women taking aspirin during treatment became pregnant, while only 28% of those women not taking aspirin were able to conceive. 

Recent aspirin studies also show that aspirin may be helpful in increasing pregnancy rates in all women. Aspirin appears to increase the activity of the ovaries, allowing them to release multiple eggs during ovulation. It also appears to increase blood flow to the uterus, allowing for a thicker and healthier uterine lining. 

How is Aspirin Taken? 
Aspirin therapy is taken orally in small daily doses. Also known as baby aspirin, low dose aspirin therapy contains between 78 and 81 milligrams of acetylsalicylic acid. If you are taking aspirin for infertility you should be under the direct supervision of a licensed health care provider. 

Aspirin Side Effects 
Aspirin therapy is still being tested for side effects and is currently only available when taken in combination with Heparin. Long-term use of aspirin is not recommended, because it may actually interfere with fertility. Long-term aspirin use appears to prevent a woman's eggs from being released from their follicles, inhibiting ovulation. Aspirin therapy should not be taken by women who are: 

* allergic to aspirin 
* experiencing gastric inflammation or bleeding "


"
The Benefits of Aspirin 
by Lori Ramsey 

Baby aspirin, or low dose aspirin in a dosage of 81mg per tablet, is very beneficial to fertility. There are many other benefits to taking aspirin - such as benefiting the cardiovascular system (because of it's anticoagulative or nonclotting properties), pain reliever (analgesic) and fever reducer. People with heart problems take an aspirin daily, as a precaution to ward off potential heart attacks. If you are allergic to aspirin, have gastrointestinal problems or have problems with your blood clotting, I would suggest not taking it. In fact, anyone interested in beginning aspirin therapy should first seek the advice of their care provider. 

You should consider the benefits of aspirin, especially if you have suffered from a miscarriage. But even if you haven't, taking the aspirin can still be beneficial in helping to prevent some future miscarriages. Some miscarriages are caused by a poorly lined uterus. Some are caused from the presence of antiphospholipid antibodies. These are proteins which appear to be related to coagulation problems -which can cause recurrent fetal loss. This happens when there is a disruption in the placental blood flow, due to clotting. The aspirin reduces the risk of clotting. 

As for helping with the utering lining, it is believed that aspirin helps with the blood flow to the ovaries and uterus. Though this has not been fully researched, taking an aspirin a day certainly cannot hurt. Because of the benefits listed above to the cardiovascular system, it stands to reason that if it also helps with fertility, why not give it a try? I took aspirin myself for about 6 months after my 2nd chemical pregnancy and quit taking it about 2 weeks after I found out I was pregnant. 

Some doctors will okay taking low dose or baby aspirin in pregnancy, though the majority will not. Ask your doctor, as soon as you become pregnant, as to whether or not to continue with the aspirin. 

It doesn't matter what brand of aspirin you choose, as long as it has no more than 81 mg per tablet. This will be in either the chewable baby aspirins, or in the adult low dose aspirin. The tablets are very small and easy to swallow. You only need to take one tiny pill per day to reap the benefits. Taking one low dose or baby aspirin (81 mg) a day is a good thing to add to the supplements you are already taking. If you are suspicious about miscarriages, or have suffered from them in the past, ask your doctor about aspirin. It could very well be what the doctor orders.  "



/links


----------



## Nicki W

Just to say to Tracy - Aspirin allergy is very rare but can sometimes occur in people with nasal polyps!  You will probably be fine!  Take the advice of your clinic rather than your GP - they are the specialists in that field.

A recently published (2007) systematic review and meta-analysis of randomised controlled trials (gold standard trials) over the last 26 years showed no differences in preg rate, miscarriage rate or live birth rate in aspirin and non-aspirin groups.  Its a fairly safe drug though, i think most will say they have got nothing to lose!

Good Luck
Nicki


----------



## langue

I've been taking aspirin for the past 4 months. And though I am not pregnant (yet) it definitely helped me with my periods. I got some sharp stomach pains at some point so stopped for a while but am feeling fine now so fingers crossed...


----------



## ready4Family

I was put on baby aspirin when I went through ivf with my son, and am also back on it when trying again (we're on our second fet).  There isn't a specific reason for me, except at my clininc they find that it increases chances of a pregnancy.  I was never on it for IUIs...just ivf (icsi) and fet.


----------



## als2003flower

hi hope you dont mind me butting in....

I took baby asprin on my last cycle.  I had to ask the clinic doctors if i could take it.. I had read about baby asprin on FF so thought i would give it a go..  I was a little shocked that they had not mentioned it during any of my cycles.  The doctor told me that it was up to me if i wanted to take it or not..and that there was no evidence to prove it would help me ... needless to say i had another BFN.. 

Im currently taking a break from IVF but will 100% be taking baby asprin from the start of my next cycle.

good luck everyone.


----------



## J-Mo

Sorry if this question has already been answered but I was wondering if its worth taking Aspirin whilst ttc naturally?
My IVF cycle wont start until Sept and so we have 3 months of trying naturally.

My last scan showed that my PCOS is now borderline but my lining has been thin since taking Chlomid earlier this year.
I wont self prescribe and will obviously go to the GP to get his blessing.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated before I pop along to the GP as I would obviously like to conceive without IVF.

Jen x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

J-Mo said:


> Sorry if this question has already been answered but I was wondering if its worth taking Aspirin whilst ttc naturally?
> My IVF cycle wont start until Sept and so we have 3 months of trying naturally.
> 
> My last scan showed that my PCOS is now borderline but my lining has been thin since taking Chlomid earlier this year.
> I wont self prescribe and will obviously go to the GP to get his blessing.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated before I pop along to the GP as I would obviously like to conceive without IVF.
> 
> Jen x


Hi

I replied to a very similar question earlier today on Peer Support...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99769.0

As you already say, you shouldn't self medicate, even something as innocuous as 75mg aspirin.

Aspirin is an anticoagulent which doesn't mean it thins the blood but actually prevents it from clotting effectively. It's usually prescribed if you have blood clotting disorders which can often cause problems with implantation. These are normally diagnosed following recurrent miscarriages and/or several failed treatments.

Obviously discuss with your GP first but there is alot of debate as to whether it can help in terms of ttc naturally and during treatment...and some say to take whilst ttc/during tx whilst others recommend only taking once achieved a BFP.

You may find that you don't need it & it may do more harm than good...it would be unwise to take it before first having discussed with your consultant (your GP may not be the best person to discuss with as they are not specialists in fertility).

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## J-Mo

Thanks Natasha.
I wont take anything unless its prescribed. Im waiting for a tx at St Barts but its not something worth mentioning there. The consultant there even poo-poohed the use of vitamins for my husband to help his sperm count! 

Im thinking of paying for the test somewhere else to see if I have specific clotting problems.

Thanks for the advice and I hope you are ok

Jen xx


----------



## dizzyloo

Zita west recommends drinking purple grape juice instead of aspirin. At least its a bit kinder on the stomach although she recommends 3 glasses per day which might make for interesting coloured bowel movements!!!


----------



## J-Mo

Interesting! 
Thanks for the tip
Jen x


----------



## Lindie

I'm at the Priory at birmingham and they advised i take 75mg aspirin to help prepare the womb lining at the moment i'm just doing as i'm told by the clinic, my consultant hasn't voiced any concerns so i'm hoping it's ok


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

claudiaderi said:


> Can I make a suggestion. I've been taking Evening Primrose for 5 years cos I had really painful periods. It is recommended for that purpose and it supposed to do something to the blood flow -it seems to work in the same way as asprin but it's natural. I know that it has been a goddend to me and I recently asked at the clinic if it was okay for me to carry on taking ( I'm starting stims on Monday) He shrugged his shoulders as he, as many others in his profession, haven't a clue about herbal remedies or alternatives. i told him it thins the blood and he said oh well thats good then!
> So from what he said it seems that thinned blood is okay for implantation. Maybe the lining should be smooth to aid implantation and not clumpy or clotty. I will ask next time about asprin but I doubt that I wold need to take both that and Eve. Prim.
> Claudia


Hiya, I'm not butting in or anything, as I know this was posted a long time ago.. it's just in case anybody reaeds this and thinks that EP Oil is ok to take. I'm not sure it is. It's high in vitamin A or D (check this out, as I can't remember), both of which are toxic to the unborn child. I was told to stop taking EPO by my embyologyst.


----------



## Banana Girl

Sorry to go on a detour Mods but really felt I wanted to address this...

Vitamin A is not toxic in and of itself to the unborn child. An *overdose* of Vitamin A is toxic, in fact many other countries prescribe Vitamin A to pg and ttc women, including the US and Australia.
Too little Vit A is dangerous. It is thought in some circles that the UK attitude to vitamin A (telling mothers to avoid it completely) could actually be increasing level of m/c (1 in 4 pregnancies in the UK), birth defects (1 baby in 16 born in the UK) and reactions to MMR/Measles (which needs vit A to fight it). UNESCO are actually campaigning to give Vit A supplements to lessen the rate of 3rd world babies being born blind.
The US give 5,000iu a day of EFA oil (about a teaspoon) and Aus 10,000iu.

http://www.foresightpreconception.org/booklet_vita.htm

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

GPFailedMe said:


> claudiaderi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I make a suggestion. I've been taking Evening Primrose for 5 years cos I had really painful periods. It is recommended for that purpose and it supposed to do something to the blood flow -it seems to work in the same way as asprin but it's natural. I know that it has been a goddend to me and I recently asked at the clinic if it was okay for me to carry on taking ( I'm starting stims on Monday) He shrugged his shoulders as he, as many others in his profession, haven't a clue about herbal remedies or alternatives. i told him it thins the blood and he said oh well thats good then!
> So from what he said it seems that thinned blood is okay for implantation. Maybe the lining should be smooth to aid implantation and not clumpy or clotty. I will ask next time about asprin but I doubt that I wold need to take both that and Eve. Prim.
> Claudia
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya, I'm not butting in or anything, as I know this was posted a long time ago.. it's just in case anybody reaeds this and thinks that EP Oil is ok to take. I'm not sure it is. It's high in vitamin A or D (check this out, as I can't remember), both of which are toxic to the unborn child. I was told to stop taking EPO by my embyologyst.
Click to expand...




Banana Girl said:


> Sorry to go on a detour Mods but really felt I wanted to address this...
> 
> Vitamin A is not toxic in and of itself to the unborn child. An *overdose* of Vitamin A is toxic, in fact many other countries prescribe Vitamin A to pg and ttc women, including the US and Australia.
> Too little Vit A is dangerous. It is thought in some circles that the UK attitude to vitamin A (telling mothers to avoid it completely) could actually be increasing level of m/c (1 in 4 pregnancies in the UK), birth defects (1 baby in 16 born in the UK) and reactions to MMR/Measles (which needs vit A to fight it). UNESCO are actually campaigning to give Vit A supplements to lessen the rate of 3rd world babies being born blind.
> The US give 5,000iu a day of EFA oil (about a teaspoon) and Aus 10,000iu.
> 
> http://www.foresightpreconception.org/booklet_vita.htm
> 
> [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) is perfectly fine to take whilst ttc, although it should be avoided from ovulation onwards (or if having treatment, during the 2ww) as it _may_ cause uterine contractions.

Whilst it may contains Vitamin A, it is the safe form of betacarotene (from vegetable). It is Vitamin A in the form of retinol (from animal) that should be avoided as it may effect foetus.

Vitamin D is also fine and both vitamin A and D are important to the developing foetus/baby as helps strengthen bones and teeth.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

That's great.  You all certainly seem to know your stuff! My embryologyst can't have known what she was talking about... AND all this at my embryo transfer appointment too! I was petrified when she warned us to stop using it! I was taking it for some lumps I have in my breasts, as advised by my consultant  as a natural remedy for my breast pains. It's amazing what these trained/qualified types will tell us! Thanks for your help, I'm glad you seem to know what you're talking about... I might not even throw away that huge jar of evening primrose oil now ! They can't know everything though; can they, bless 'em. I was really worried in case anybody saw it, but hey, I was wrong! Thank you x


----------



## Katerina x

Hello - i'm quite interested in taking low dose aspirin during my upcoming FET cycle - sounds like it won't do  much harm and might help.  I've asked my clinic and they are relaxed about it - said I was welcome to but they wouldn't suggest it to anyone (they're don't deviate much from standard tested approaches).  I was just wondering how I get it   ?  Is it available off the shelf in a chemist or do I need a prescription?  Don't want to go and make a fool of myself in Boots  

Many thanks

Katerina


----------



## Betty M

It is off the shelf in Boots. I have to say though that I woulddn't take it unless positively advised to as there is no conclusive research to say that where it is not medically indicated (eg for some auto-immne issues) it is beneficial.

Betty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Katerina

Have to say I agree with Betty.  

Aspirin is an anticoagulent which means it prevents the blood from clotting effectively & quickly (it doesn't actually "thin" your blood).  I'm prescribed it following diagnosis with several blood clotting disorders (and raised nk cells) after 2 naturally conceived early miscarriages (and having family history of blood clotting problems).  Personally, I'm not sure I'd take it if I wasn't actually prescribed it for specific reason.

Obviously if your hospital have said it's ok then it's your perogative but I would discuss with them further regards when to start taking it etc as there are varying opinions on this, which is ideally why you should have a chat with a consultant who has knowledge in this area.

If you do decided to take it, then you can purchase 75mg over the counter in most chemists...soluable is good but I'm prescribed enteric (sugar coated) as it's slower release and more gentle on your stomach.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## drownedgirl

http://www.jexpclinassistreprod.com/content/2/1/8

If you wade through all this, it shows that there is evidence both for and against use of aspirin, some studies actually show it can prohibit implantation...

/links


----------



## Katerina x

Hi drowned girl - that is really helpful to see that research - does sound like there's not a clear benefit and might be unhelpful.  Its all so confusing.  I was particularly concerned that my lining thickness always seems to be on the low side, but it sounds like it didn't help that at all in this study.  

Perhaps I won't take it this time!  On the otherhand, I read the Zita West tip further up the thread about purple grape juice - does anyone know what sort of purple grape juice it should be, and how much?  Not sure I can manage that as well as the pineapple juice and lots of milk!

thanks for all the tips,

K xx


----------



## drownedgirl

Katerina x said:


> I read the Zita West tip further up the thread about purple grape juice - does anyone know what sort of purple grape juice it should be, and how much? Not sure I can manage that as well as the pineapple juice and lots of milk!


I believe any dark berry has the same effect - you could eat blackberries or blueberries. Have you tried acupuncture? Good for the lining!

x


----------



## bottleofwater

I have seen Dr Raj Rai, a top miscarriage consultant who told me I shouldn't take asprin.  My blood tests show I have no clotting problem so I don't know if it would be different if I did.  But he also mentioned the research that Drowned Girl has shown and is concerned of the effects aspirin can have whether it is preventative of implantation or further down the line damaging to the fetus. I wish I could remeber verbatim what he said, but he did say Heamophilics have blood clotting problems and I am not sure if he was suggesting that this could increase the likihood in an unborn child.  Again I can't exactly remeber so I won't make anything sound like the total fact.  It seems many women do take it,
but what worried me most was the implantation factor that it could prevent.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I completely agree with what you're saying "bottle"   I honestly think that it's best to take professional advise as there are so many conflicting opinions regards taking aspirin.  I've not seen Dr Raj Rai but have read about him on the Immunology board (as well as Dr Beers website)....I'm not sure on his ideas re aspirin but as you have no blood clotting disorders, this may be why he doesn't feel you requite any anticoagulent.

As for haemophiliacs....this is an almost entirely male blood clotting disorder (related to X chromosone) but is inherited from the mother....not sure if this is related to what you mention ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## londonlou

I saw Raj Rai and also my immune specialist George Ndukwe at Care Notts. Rai told me he doesn't support aspirin. But then he also told me that fertility drs aren't really skilled. Just like lab technicians! He was almost not going to have me have tests because he said my three mcs weren't really like mcs. He said I didn't have implantation! Which is really weird! I had high HCG which is implantation! Anyway, he had me do tests in the end. I think they don't have a high regard for IVF or assisted conception. I trust my IVF dr. I'm currently on 75mg per day during stims only. It's all so confusing. But a little compassion wouldn't go amiss.

L
x


----------



## drownedgirl

A bit OT, but I found St Marys a bit brusque too. It's not nice when doctors seem to disagree with each other. I had a DVT while I was pg with my son, and 7 mc. I have two haematology consultants and they explain things very carefully. One in particular makes a lot of some Scottish work where heparin is offered for mc where nothing has been found (in my cases, clotting problems have been found but they come and go) and he says that in his view, ony about half the clotting disorders are currently identified.

I had the TEG test at St Marys, although I was on aspirin at the time, and they didn't find anything and actually told me off for taking heparin in pg from day one, although my haemo says it's needed to protect ME from DVT... St Marys wait till the 6w scan in case it's ectopic..

When I mentioned the TEG to my haemo, he said it was a bit of an issue, that haematologists had been looking for a test directly for excessive clotting for many years and not found one (they look for markers or genetic causes, they can't really measure how fast the blood clots and say it's too fast) and that the tEG is really a test used in theatre when someone is bleeding excessively, ie not clotting, and in his view not at all sensitive at the other end of the spectrum...

I didn't like feeling stuck in the middle. It was my haemo who supported me through the IVF and FETS, prescribed me heparin right from when we started BCP as I am at risk when on hormones. I was also on aspirin but when I started reflux at 11w pg he said to stop, it wouldn't do me any harm.

It's hard when doctors don't agree, but there are so many issues women have, so many theories... anti-coagulants have a place but it's not one size fits all. Aspirin isn't the panacea some hope.

x


----------



## Avon Queen

londonlou

sorry to gatecrash was just looking at your profile and wanted to wish you all the best & send postive vibes


----------



## londonlou

Thanks, Avon! Still chugging through the 2ww here. Thanks again.

xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi

My clinic advised me to start taking 75mg asprin right from when my treatment began (Buserelin injections),unless I was asthmatic (which I am)  I asked about the benefits of it and was told that it can help the embryo's inbed.  

With this information I then spoke to my GP re asprin and Asthma and said that I usually take asprin before I fly and have had not had negative side effects with breathing problems.  Between the 2 of us we decided that I should try it for a while but be mindful that it may effect my asthma.  It hasnt and I carried on for 3 weeks until my cycle was aborted on Friday    I felt then that I would have a break from the asprin until I start my next cycle which should be in approx 3 weeks.  But I am continuing with folic acid.  Another thing im taking is Royal Jelly capsules as these are also supposed to help with fetility

Chowy


----------



## cleg

Chowy sorry your cycle has been cancelled  

i am sorry i cant help with your ??

i have used the search tool at the top of the page + read some posts re  royal jelly so have a look with the search tool  

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Chowy 

Have a read of the Prenatal Care and Complementary Therapies boards as I think you'll find some answers to your questions on there.

I've not taken Royal Jelly capsules but I do take Apimist during treatment (it's a "special" honey with Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis and Bee Pollen)....there's info on Apimist if you use search facility 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ManiH

Hi

Sorry but i wondered if there were people who had been prescribed aspirin without clotting probs, i tested -ve for lupus, then +ve, then -ve again but have had 2 m/c last year and wondered what others might have been told in a similar situation?
Mani


----------



## Betty M

hi Mani
I have lupus (the disease) as opposed to being positive for lupus anticoagulant which I assume is what you mean. Anyway despite no diagnosed clotting issues my conservative clinic prescribed aspirin. Many private clinics seem to give it to everyone even though there is not sufficient evidence to say it has any benefit in the absence of clotting or autoimmune issues. I would think that you probably would not have much difficulty getting the clinic to ok it. Heparin though is much more serious in drug terms so without a proven need I would be suspicious of anyone who prescribed it as standard. Aspirin is one you could self prescribe which I wouldn't advocate given the disputes about when to start etc
best wishes
betty


----------



## drownedgirl

ManiT said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry but i wondered if there were people who had been prescribed aspirin without clotting probs, i tested -ve for lupus, then +ve, then -ve again but have had 2 m/c last year and wondered what others might have been told in a similar situation?
> Mani


I assume you mean lupus anticoagulant (sign of antiphospholipid antibody syndrome)

Just testing +ve once doesn't mean you have the syndrome as everybody has the antibodies at times (for eg if you're unwell) but I know after having mcs women fear that they do have a clotting problem after testing +ve on one occasion too...

http://www.thedoctorsdoctor.com/diseases/antiphospholipid_antibody.htm

/links


----------



## karen2

I am currently debating whether to take or not - just started another ICSI. Out of 4 transfers from 6 ICSI attempts I managed to get a BFP on the only time I took Aspirin. Unfortunately I mc at 9 weeks. Went to a chemist to buy some more aspirin at 7wks and the pharmacist freaked me out, when I replied yes to being pregnant - I then stopped taking it. (the baby stopped at 7wks) Not sure whether this contributed to the mc or just a coincidence?? We will never know.

I asked my CARE nurse last week whether it would be beneficial to take, she checked with the cons who said" it is up to me ! Not the answer I was looking for!

I am 70-30 for taking it at the moment.

Karenx


----------



## drownedgirl

I would hazard to say that a loss at 6/7 weeks, where there is no embryonic heartbeat, is typical of a chromosomal abnormality. A loss at 8/10 weeks after a hb has been seen is more typical of a clotting disorder/problem with placenta.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi

I had read this post a while ago and thought that there seem to be a lot of pros for low dose aspirin and no cons so decided to just start taking it daily while ttc natrually.  I am now day 8 of downregging and still taking it.  
I haven't mentioned it to the clinic and never discsused it with my Dr.

I have had two miscarriages but prior to that two healthy pregnancies.  

Does anyone know of any reasons why I should stop taking aspirin until I have discsused it with my clinic?

Tracey


----------



## drownedgirl

traceymohair said:


> Does anyone know of any reasons why I should stop taking aspirin until I have discsused it with my clinic?


There are conflicting opinions as to whether aspirin actually aids or inhibits implantation, that's the problem.

http://www.jexpclinassistreprod.com/content/2/1/8

If you wade through all this, it shows that there is evidence both for and against use of aspirin.

/links


----------



## ManiH

Hi 

Drowned girl thanks for those links they were very interesting - it reinforces what ive already read

BettyM thanks for your reply - it was lupus anticoagulant and i know the test results can vary

i will see the dr soon and talk thru options before next tx, i magine he will be happy with aspirin as he already suggested it but i need to talk it thru properly, i guess the heparin will not be prescribed and i feel anxious abou the log term effects of that anyway, and he already said no to prednisolone as i am diabetic and he wont prescribe that on top of everything else!

Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper

Drownedgirl - thanks very much for the link.  I have decided not to carry on with the low dose aspirin until I have discussed it with the clinic, I suspect they will tell me not to continue.  If they give me any evidence either way I will post on this board again.

Tracey


----------



## ManiH

Tracey i meant to ask you did you check with the clinic re aspirin? I am interested to hear what they said as i too want to check with them what to do. i have my appt next month so i need to raise the issue with them

hope you are well hun
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi Mani

I never did ask - because i never actually get to see anyone other than a nurse.  If you get a reply cany you let me know.  If I get a BFN this time (not that I am even contemplating that horrible outcome!) I will ask at my review.


----------



## Lottie Lou

Hi all

Interesting to see all the news on IVF and aspirin and to see the article from Peter Wardle who is my consultant (I take it I should be privileged??) Anyhow, I had an ectopic at Xmas following my 4th IVF, which was treated with methatrexate. I had 2 injections as the first didn't work. The clinic was closed at this time as they were merging with another clinic so a different Dr treated me. When I saw Peter Wardle in March he recommended I had my tubes tied to prevent me from having another ectopic. A bit drastic but I figured I had more chance this way so went ahead with it a month ago.

I'm due to see him next month and hope to be able to start my next tx Sept/Oct. He has suggested taking aspirin (I think from ec) and also extra strength folic acid from + test (we hope!), both to be taken until 24th week of pg. I've previously had a blighted ovum also so assume with the two problems that's why he's receommended this course of treatment.

I feel that having a sterilisation has closed the old chapter and opened a new one so I am feeling quite positive at the moment - although speak to me in a couple of months and I may not feel the same. I really hope having the op and taking the aspirin and extra folic acid makes a difference.

Good to hear your stories.

Lottie Lou x


----------



## sallywags

I am about to start an ICSI cycle (if AF ever turns up!!  ), and my consultant has put me down to take low dose aspirin.... not sure i want to after reading that?

he is going to despair of me this time - during my last 3 cycles i did everythign he suggested without hesitation - now i have spent so much time on here, i think i will be questioning a lot more!!


----------



## Betty M

Hi Sally - I didn't know that!! I hope it goes well. My view has been if they have a good reason for saying take it, take it - if it is just "we don't know if it does/doesn't help but you can take it if you like" I would veer to not taking it. I took it from BFP in my first cycle with L, after EC in my FET and 1 failed cycle and from about day 5 DPO in my cycle with Z - so it clearly wasn;t the be all and end all for me even if it was medically advised because of my auto-immune issues.

bettyxx


----------



## sallywags

Hi betty - i'm not really talking about it on the birth thread now but am just waiting for bloomin AF!!! grr!! last month it couldn't wait and i was 4 days early, now it is keeping me waiting!

As for the aspirin, i think unless he has a good explanation, i will leave it out.... i have printed off the research to ask him about it!!


----------



## Yoda

I have taken aspirin with my first BFP ICSI with Lewis,  my consultant knows about this.  I did'nt take it with my FET which resulted in BFN and ICSI 2 in Mach I took it BFN.

I am currently on 3rd ICSI attempt and I am taking it so fingers crossed.  I will be taking it right the way through my pregnancy if I get a BFP as asdvised by my consultant.  

I know some girls who swear by it.  I truly believe it helped with my first BFP 

Good Luck xx


----------



## sallywags

i discussed this with my consultant when i went in (when AF eventually turned up!!  ), and he said that his view on this was different to the view he had 3 years ago (when we first started treatment). he has now taken it off his prescriptions, although i must have been given an old version as it had it written on it.

he agreed with me that i probably don't need it, and i'm pretty sure i didn't take it for my last cycle, so i haven't taken it this time.

let's see what happens....


----------



## Bright Eyes

I have it this time in my protocol... 75mg but only for the stimm part up to EC... not afterwards. I've not taken it before but this is our last try ( all other lack if implantation) and I think they are throwing everything at me... before and after!
Bright Eyes


----------



## NattyT

Hi 

just had a follow up appointment from a mc in January - Dr at the clinic, has suggested that due to high egg response in treatments he thinks that I could have underlying pcos - and also due to my af being very irregular since mc - all these could be signs for him to treat me for pcos 

He is now going to treat me with aspirin and metform for 2 months before starting treatment and carrying on during treatment.
  
Can anyone who has been on these let me know what their thoughts and comments are?  

I feel quite positive about todays appointment, but am just wanting to hear from ladies who have had the experience.  

Hope to hear your views and comments  
May you all be in a good place and if you are currently having treatment I am wishing you all the very very best.
      
nattyt


----------



## Toffee Girl

Hi Natty T and Ladies

Just to let you know that if you have had a couple of failed IVFs/unexplained infertility/or miscarriages, there is a whole world out there beyond what the normal fertility centres offer for both treatment and information.  Get yourselves a copy of Dr Alan Beer's book, 'Is Your Body Baby Friendly?' from Amazon and it will open your eyes and may provide you with better answers.

I have been trying to conceive a second child for the last 7 years (DS came second month of trying), and wasted 6 years with a 'good' private fertility centre in my area - they were happy to take our money but not educate us about pioneering work that could help us.  I stumbled across Beer's book by chance - and then Fertility Friends  luckily!

Having read Alan Beer's book in February 09, by March 09 I knew the cause of my 'unexplained' infertility.  I have an overactive immune system which means whenever an embryo is present my body sends out masses of white blood cells to kill it off.  I never had a problem first time around and changes to your immune system can be triggered at any time by a virus, or if you have a history of autoimmune disease in the family (asthma, diabetes, lupus, arthritis etc).  These kinds of immune disorders (including the types that interfere with the blood clotting mechanisms for which they recommend baby aspirin as standard practice now) can explain infertility, repeated failed implantation and miscarriage.  Have a look at the threads relating to 'Investigations and Immunology'. 

As soon as I read the book and found the right consultant specialising in the field I have found all the answers.  But please bear in mind that it is an expensive route to take, that involves many drugs beyond 75mg of baby aspirin so it's not for the faint-hearted.  But if you are looking for answers.... Do let me know if you think the book is helpful  

Toffee Girl xx


----------



## pushoz

Girls 

I'm wondering what to do.  I had my first ICSI in June/July and ended up with a big BFN.  Sorry if this is TMI but in my following AF I had huge clots bigger than the size of a 5p.  Had co-ordiantion meeting for FET but only saw the nurse again who said clinic donb't believe in Asprin adn said clots are normal even large ones.  Feel I was being dismissed.  I know no-one cna give medical advice but i was thinking of takign asprin off my own back any ideas?

Thanks

Pushoz


----------



## Ipswichbabe

I dont understand, What does Asprin do in a IVF cycle? IS it bood or bad? Why would u take it?
For what reason?
Does every1 take it?
Confused. xx


----------



## drownedgirl

Ipswichbabe said:


> I dont understand, What does Asprin do in a IVF cycle? IS it bood or bad? Why would u take it?
> For what reason?
> Does every1 take it?
> Confused. xx


The research can support it either way... not clear if it supports or hinders lining formation/implantation

http://www.jexpclinassistreprod.com/article/viewFile/3609/2605

If you wade through all this, it shows that there is evidence both for and against use of aspirin.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lollypop72

My doc is putting me on heparin before ET.  He said that for some reason and they're not exatly sure why...there is some evidence to suggest that anticoagulants aid implantation and can prevent miscarriage...I don't know if this could be the same reason for prescribing asprin?

P


----------



## Toffee Girl

Hi Lollypop

Yes aspirin is prescribed for the same reason as anticoagulants - and both medications work to prevent clotting-related disorders/occurrences that can result in miscarriage.  These blood-clotting type types of disorders quite often arise when the body's immune system goes into overdrive and decided the embryo is a foreign body and 'clots' it off from implanting properly.

However, aspirin is also prescribed because it increases blood flow and in particular blood flow to the lining of the womb.  A thin womb lining can be a problem, so consultants prescribe aspirin as standard to ensure both the lining is enhanced and any clotting problems are diminished.  However, if you had a severe problem with a thin lining they will also prescribe viagra tablets up to 4 times a day also to increase blood flow.

Pushoz - sounds like you weren't getting a lot of help at all from your consultant.  Go to the 'investigations & immunology' subboard and post there and see what people come back with on what has happened to you.  Everyone there is really clued up on all immune and blood-clotting related disorders.

Hope that helps

Regards

Toffee Girl


----------



## Mrs_d

When should you start taking aspirin? Should it be during Down Reg or during EC or ET?


----------



## Vanilla Spice

My latest clinic told me to take it from EC time and I had to stop as I started bleeding.  My other meds were upped and I take baby aspirin daily and so far no probs.  However, previous clinics didn't suggest it at all.


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Tried it the 4th time around, as had not used it on my 3 previous cycles. 4th time with aspirin worked. Sure my supllemenmts helped too, but can't rule out the aspirin.


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi there i have a question 
I have cronic urticiara which is my bodies immune system going haywire and if i scratch or bump myself then i come out in itchy sore lumps , i have had 2 miscarriages and i think it has something to do with it , if thats what my body is doing on the outside whats it doing in side , would it be a good idea to ask the clinic about taking asprin 
Sorry it may sound a stupid question but i cant stop thinking has it something to do with my miscarriages


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Hiya,
Low dose (75mg recommended) Aspirin can dampen down the immune response a little bit, but it's hard to say how much this could help you... You may need additional support, such as: steroids (low dose Prednisone, Prednisolone, or Dexamethasone).
Chronic urticaria is an auto-immune condition that can also affect thyroid function, so it deserves some sort of investigation from your care givers.
I also found this info for you...
http://www.fertilethoughts.com/forums/immune-issues/294325-anyone-deal-w-urticaria-trich-sperm-antibodies-mycoplasma.html
And this...
http://autoimmunedisease.suite101.com/article.cfm/rashes_and_hives
One lady mentions talking Selenium for your exact condition, which is also great for prevention of miscarriage!
This link:
http://www.mdconsult.com/das/article/body/180183773-2/jorg=journal&source=MI&sp=10163619&sid=0/N/117570/1.html?issn=0091-6749
...you will have to subscribe to, but I think it tells of a lady in your situation and the medication that she was given to maintain her pregnancy.

I hope that you get it sorted soon... just a few answers and tests would help, right? It's so hard when you want to be pregnant and your own body stops it from happening and sometimes there are easy solutions, but not always, so I would get checked out and get some medical advice, as I really know nothing of your condition and wouldn't like to lead you down the wrong path.

Good luck!

A x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## IGWIN79

Thankyou so much for all that info , its being a real help , your great anglebumps  
I have contacted one of the dr and see what they say as for my doctors they are usless they said they will not do any tests as never really find a cause for it   in other words they dont have a clue 
but thanks again chick youve been more help than my doctors lol  
Good luck for the furture with you and your wee baby ,  bet your over the moon


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

Oh, man - doctors! And they wonder why we don't trust them! It's alright for them saying they wont investigate - as they don't think they're any answers! What help is that for you?!  
I knew there was something wrong myself, but I ended up taking very supplement going to make sure I covered all bases, so I'm not sure what lies at the problem of why I wasn't getting pregnant, but pretty sure it was blood issues and some auto-immune issues. I took Q10, Evening Primrose Oil, Fish Oils and Aspirin for my blood and Aspirin to help dampen down the body's natural response to reject the embryo. This was in addition to my IVF meds, but who knows!
All I know is something in the mix worked!
 Thanks very much  - we are well pleased!
A xx


----------



## Chicky Licky

*Sweetchilli * - it sounds like you may have immune issues. Maybe you should consider having the blood tests done with Dr Gorgy in London. I have, and I'm so glad I did. My 'unexplained' infertility is now explained - my problem was immune issues! Recurrent miscarriages are usually a sign. 
If you want pointing in the right direction on it, just let me know and I'll try and help as much as I can.

Re the asprin. I'm cycling this month - first time with immune treatment. Dr Gorgy has prescribed me 1 x low dose asprin (75mg) for a month before my stims and I will need to take this right up to the end of the 2ww and beyond if I get a BFP. It is because one of my results showed I had clotting issues.

Hope this helps anyone! 
Shellie
xx


----------



## eknowles

hi ladies 
i am just starting fet after m/c at 5+4 in november.  this was our first bfp and am a little anxious about trying again.  i asked my consultant about trying asprin and he said wouldn't have an adverse effect? i am going to gp on fri tp see if will do stage 1 immune tests but don't think will get these in before et due.  i just wondered if asprin can damage changes of embryo stying around
em xx


----------



## Chicky Licky

Hi em - No, it will only help things! I'd advise seeing Dr Gorgy


----------



## Chicky Licky

whoops, hit a key too soon then....  I'd advise seeing Dr Gorgy and having level 2 immune tests done as well. With me, nothing showed up on the level 1's but it did on level 2's and they are the important ones.


----------



## hjones

Hi no ones advised me about baby aspirin should I take some anyway? On second fresh cyle


----------



## Martha Moo

hjones said:


> Hi no ones advised me about baby aspirin should I take some anyway? On second fresh cyle


Hello,

I would discuss with your clinic the pros and cons with baby asprin
However i would advise if you go ahead and take it then you should notify your clinic as it may interact with other medications they may prescribe especially during Egg Collection

Donna


----------

